# Bad Pics of my R34



## RVR (Jan 14, 2011)

These are my only pics of my R34, will get better pics after I make a few mods. UniTwan


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

very very nice 

dont change anything to that Nur its sweet as it is


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks very tidy to me mate. Rides a bit high but looks very clean  What are you planning to do with it?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice.

Wheels would look even better if the ride height was lowered somewhat. Wash those tyres thoroughly and apply a nice tyre dressing to finish things off.

The badges on the rear are all in the wrong places..!?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Now that is class.

How come it doesn't have the V-Spec II bonnet with the duct?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice motor. I bet it feels good on song.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

m spec - doesnt have the duct

badges - all in right place


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Ah right- I was just going by the title on the pics.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> m spec - doesnt have the duct
> 
> badges - all in right place


Hmmm..











And an old one of my own 34GTR.. (The vspec sticker is in the wrong place..)











On the OP's 34GTR, the Nissan badge looks like a newer badge altogether, whilst the GTR badge looks too far to the right near the edge of the bootlid?


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey thats the same phtoto's as the M-Spec for sale on carsales.com.au..
did you buy it? it's still for sale on there..


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

matty32 said:


> m spec - doesnt have the duct
> 
> badges - all in right place


Kadir is correct GTR badge is in the wrong spot


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

lovely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTR13 said:


> Kadir is correct GTR badge is in the wrong spot


i was looking at another m spec on line and it was in the same position

odd....

well nice car anyways :smokin:

Kadir - would notice if your interior mats, were brushed the wrong way :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Your website says 2001 V-Spec II, yet shows a 2002 M-Spec Nur, an incredibly rare car.


----------

